# 96 HB fusible link



## morganD (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 96 HB pick-up truck will try to start then all electrical fails dome light , dash, etc.
i heard about a fusible link on the positive battery post causing this. please help!!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Try cleaning the battery terminals and connectors. It sounds like something's dirty and shorting out when you apply a load to it.


----------

